# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Opened the tub and

## SPJ

saw this so of course I had to take a photo.  :Good Job:

----------


## alohareptiles

Nothing better to see than a nice clean shed and happy snake sitting there...Congrats...

----------


## blackcrystal22

Aww, he's very pretty!

Is that a spotted python or something else? I really like him!

----------


## SPJ

> Aww, he's very pretty!
> 
> Is that a spotted python or something else? I really like him!


Childrens.

----------


## SPJ

> Nothing better to see than a nice clean shed and happy snake sitting there...Congrats...


Not just the shed..............It's what the shed signifies.  :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------


## Dragon76

Ohh, is that a pre Lay shed?

----------


## JEWSKIN

how  gorgeous! my fav tiny python

----------


## Warocker's Wife

beautiful fresh shed snakie..congrats!

----------


## djansen

> Not just the shed..............It's what the shed signifies.


out with the old and in with the new?  :Wink:

----------


## SPJ

> out with the old and in with the new?


Nope.....Eggs on the way.

----------

